# So uhh.. when did this happen?!



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

When the heck did Bonez get so big!? Cause uh.. I don't remember. He now weighs as much as Bud man does.. He's not quite as tall, but he weighs the same. I don't understand where my little puppy went!? 

Here's Bonez, at 17 weeks old, weighing 63.2 lbs. next to Buddy.










And here's a silly picture of BIG that I took yesterday. LOL. He is so lazy sometimes, that instead of turning his head to look at something, he just moves his eyes as far over as possible. Haha! And of course, you all know the deal about his silly sleeping/tongue action.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love your dogs....they are so cute!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awwww they're all so sweet!! 

They look like great cuddlers!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL i love the pic of BIG!!

And your dogs are so pretty!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That picture of Big is so great, I just love the eye balls. I can't believe Bonez is that big already, what pretty dogs I just love the Brindle dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the 2nd pic is a great shot.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

So Adorable!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They grow up too fast, don't they!


----------

